# "We Age Not By Years, But By Stories"



## Guitarist (Apr 13, 2016)

That is a quote from a retirement community online ad.

What do you think?

I think we get some great stories right here.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> That is a quote from a retirement community online ad.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I think we get some great stories right here.



The quote doesn't really make sense to me. I do think we collect many stories over a life time, and I agree with you. Some of the stories on here are pretty amazing. Better than most that are published. I don't see how stories "age" us though.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 14, 2016)

The stories reflect what we have done in our lifetimes, places we have been and things we have done.  Each of us is different.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 14, 2016)

I agree with Manatee, that the stories are only placeholders for our actual experiences. Thus, those with the most stories, or the most outrageous ones, will be those who have lived life to the fullest.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 14, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I agree with Manatee, that the stories are only placeholders for our actual experiences. Thus, those with the most stories, or the most outrageous ones, will be those who have lived life to the fullest.



My brother (and his best bud of 60+ years,Lenny) have lived very full lives then! These two have stories, upon stories, upon stories. We never get tired of hearing them. And we know they have to all be true(even though some are unbelievable) because they never change. They are both in their late 70s now and the stories date back to their high school days.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 14, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My brother (and his best bud of 60+ years,Lenny) have lived very full lives then! These two have stories, upon stories, upon stories. We never get tired of hearing them. And we know they have to all be true(even though some are unbelievable) because they never change. They are both in their late 70s now and the stories date back to their high school days.



That's usually a good indicator when they don't change. 

I have a habit of "enhancing" my stories, but they're all based upon real things that have actually happened to me (or _because_ of me).


----------



## Laurie (Apr 14, 2016)

Not all stories get told.

The one about me losing a quarter of a million rounds of small arms ammunition in Northern Ireland only gets told to selected audiences!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 14, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Not all stories get told.
> 
> The one about me losing a quarter of a million rounds of small arms ammunition in Northern Ireland only gets told to selected audiences!



True, true.

That unfortunate incident involving the monkey, the banana and the can of whipped cream? The world isn't ready for it yet ...


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies.


----------

